# Arrowhead Hunting



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been Hunting artifacts for more than a decade and I am actually way more into artifacts than diecast collectingso I thought I would share some personal finds from Missouri. These are surface finds (found while walking) from private property with permission from landowners and for The record I have some Native American in me. If you have stories or pics relating to this lets here them.


----------



## TN_HOBBY (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty cool

Looks like you are up to speed on all the legal mumbo-jumbo with all this.

Have fun


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Arrow head*

This one was found On Table Top Mountain In North West Oregon two years ago, not sure on Who made it or how old it is, Maybe you can tell me,.Or if someone wonts it...(I KNOW THE RULES)...
Here is a picture you cant sell them, but you can trade,.... looking for (MODEL KITS)
Ian


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure since I mainly study stuff from my area but would guess its a middle archaic to woodland period point. That makes it about 3000 to about 7000 years old but just going by memory and guessing.

Most every state is ok to sell points in as far as I know but trading is alright too. I dont have any of those model kits but if your into diecast I have some hot wheels and johnny lightning. Most are loose but have one of the old race team 67 camaro mip and also fatbax barracuda (snake) variations (silver windows and black windows 2 each different shades) so all 4 variations (if you count dark or light shades) but lots of mint or near mint loose ones mainly musclecars. Though you may want to keep that piece of the past:thumbsup: thats cool. It most likely isnt worth much but still a large complete looking point. Had a little luck lately.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I lived on a ranch in Northern California for about 10 years, and it was 3.2 Thousand acres large of secluded land on it, I mean we had 40 miles of roads just on the out side of the lines of the place, so there was plenty of searching to be had there to say the least, Un molested by anyone as well searching, AND WE FOUND FIST FULLS OF THEM MAN, I mean this place had Caves with Ancient art on the walls the HOLE NINE YEARS, Meany a person wonted to have access to the caves as well, BUT WE HELD ARE GROUND, and to this day, it is still protected, (NO ACCESS), but there where SO MANY ARROWHEADS TO BE HAD THERE, I bet a guy that in 10 minutes, in 10 foot of ground, I could find 10 Arrowheads, "AND I DID IT IN THE RAIN, AND ALMOST DARK ON THE ROAD AS WELL", he was more then a little blown away by that I can tell you, needless to say he came up every weekend end and we would spend MEANY HOURS searching for more, Never have I seen more Arrowheads in one place my self, AND NICE ONES as well, had to be a major hunting ground or camp ground there in that place, FOR MANY YEARS AS WELL even had a salmon stream (RIVER) Year around running through the place, A FEW OF THEM and over 20 natural ponds on the place water in them year around, Artesian Springs feeding them year around, The place was UNREAL AND BEAUTIFUL I CAN TELL YOU..Words can describe it fully as well...I spent Some of the best years of my life at that place, and others as well where spend there with me I can tell you...( Friend just called it A POST CARD) .........Bared my Best friend, my horse and my father there, The best friend and the horse had 4 legs, My father didn't,.....But they all passed away there, So I has to Or they would start smelling up the place,....lol...Though I has better cremate the two legged one first,...lol



Ian Anderson


----------

